# Hi from Ontario Canada



## thecatsmother (Apr 13, 2007)

I just found out about this forum what a lot of cat info I did not know
I think I'm going to like it here.I have 2 cats an all white one Melle 14years,and Sampson all black 13 years.I have always had cats and all the ones who shared their lives with me were strays or rescued cats.
I am retired I love to garden,sew,quilt,knit and crafts
I've never met a cat I didn't like I hope to be able to contribute to your
wonderful group


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum. Hope you post some pictures for us of your two kitties :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello TCM! 
Heidi, from SF.com :wink: (78SilvAnniv)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome TCM (I see you already have a nickname for your nickname :lol: )! I'm sure you'll enjoy it here...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pics would be







! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's great to have you here, TCM! That's the combination of cats I had most of my adult life, one black, one white! I also enjoy gardening and crafts. I know we'll enjoy your input!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You'll like it here! :lol:


----------

